# Another Rescue Fishy In The HOUSE..I just Had to Help HIM..



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Now I need to Identify him, he is huge, actually in very good spirits.. and his name is Crimson.. well take a look ..here he is.. And here is his story..My daughter who attends the local YMCA has a 55 gallon Aquarium, that has not been taken care of for the past 2-3 weeks, and I started noticing the green water,:shock: you could not see any fish, so I walked over to take a closer look and I saw not 1 not 2 not 3 but 4 betta's and a goldfish with popeye,:-( and a lobster with only 1 claw..and I was horrified, heater was not working, thermometer broken, and I'm sure the filter was broken.. so with all this going on, I complained to mangers, and staff that works there, and this is going to make you laugh or peeve you off, "They spoke to the Aquarium Specialists" and said "Until you cannot see the back of the tank, the water, and the fish are fine" Who the heck are these "Specialists" :shock:

Wow..so with that I decided to help a special fish in that tank, I know they have not been getting fed, so I started to come in with pellets for the bettas, and mind you there were some males, and females, but there was this one, that always came to the top and followed my finger, and would respond to me when I come to see him, so I decided to make him mine..No one will be looking after the rest of the fish in this tank, and I just had to save at least one..This one..








He's now in his salt bath for Fin shred, because he was getting nipped ~ but he is for the most part doing well, and I am just dying to see his full finnage come back, so I am trying to figure out, What is he?? HM? or VT? 

So, If anyone can help me out, you can see where all the fins are gone, but he still has great color, and long ventrals.. ;-)


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Hes a VT


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

He's gorgeous, even with no tail!

All I can picture is you scooping him out of the tank and putting him in your purse, ha ha ha.... 

Good for you for saving him 

And those aquarium specialists need someone to "specialize" them upside the head.


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

What a beautiful veiltail! I'm glad he us getting the care he deserves now  Take that tank 'specialists' LoL!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Goldibug said:


> What a beautiful veiltail! I'm glad he us getting the care he deserves now  Take that tank 'specialists' LoL!


 
LOL..Yea huh?? I have to take pix of that thing tommorow..you will be shocked.. He is doing very well.. he already knows he's loved, the only prob..is he doesn't have all that room he used to have..:-(


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm aghast at "Aquarium Specialists"!! I do not know a single fishkeeper who would condone that type of tank. You are a dear for "stealing" :lol: their fish. He does seem like a beautiful red veiltail. His fins look like they are growing back very nicely!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

toad said:


> He's gorgeous, even with no tail!
> 
> All I can picture is you scooping him out of the tank and putting him in your purse, ha ha ha....
> 
> ...


Very close.. Toad..hahaha..too funny, I cupped him and had a tupperware container ready with clean, warm dechlorinated water ready for him, and I let him accliminate slowly..and off we went..he went in the cup pretty easy,and quick..so no stress.. ;-) I had already planned it out for today..


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

lelei said:


> Very close.. Toad..hahaha..too funny, I cupped him and had a tupperware container ready with clean, warm dechlorinated water ready for him, and I let him accliminate slowly..and off we went..he went in the cup pretty easy,and quick..so no stress.. ;-) I had already planned it out for today..


 
You are so awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

toad said:


> He's gorgeous, even with no tail!
> 
> All I can picture is you scooping him out of the tank and putting him in your purse, ha ha ha....
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Ha ha ha!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

lelei said:


> Very close.. Toad..hahaha..too funny, I cupped him and had a tupperware container ready with clean, warm dechlorinated water ready for him, and I let him accliminate slowly..and off we went..he went in the cup pretty easy,and quick..so no stress.. ;-) I had already planned it out for today..


I love it! Awesome.:yourock:


----------



## Rubyjames (Aug 1, 2012)

This is so funny! He looks just like mine, Ruby. Thanks for saving a betta


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Update To Crimson..New Rescue Fishy!!!!*

Well, I am soo very xited at what I am seeing with my new rescue fishy..after one night, Wow..:shock:








I am seeing some gorgeous fins coming in, and cannot wait to see the final results here, flaring, and already showing what he's got;-)


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

He reminds me of fireworks already


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

> All I can picture is you scooping him out of the tank and putting him in your purse, ha ha ha....


Thats what I pictured as well LOL, lelei you are awesome! That fishy is so lucky to have been rescued by you and he looks so much better already!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Its just amazing what some loving and clean, warm water will do to these fish... just a quick question Lei - did you disable the security camera (the one mounted on the far wall) before you grabbed the fish? LOL! =)


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> Its just amazing what some loving and clean, warm water will do to these fish... just a quick question Lei - did you disable the security camera (the one mounted on the far wall) before you grabbed the fish? LOL! =)


 
You know it's so funny..I was nervous at first, but you know what if anyone said anything, I would of told straight out, NO one is taking care of these fish..therefore, I will.. and I am coming back for the rest...hhmmph:lol:
I have the pix from the Y but I can only load em from my phone..soon tho..It's soo sad the condition of the others


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Betta Liberation Front!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

The cesspool of a tank that I rescued Crimson from!!:-(


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow he must be glad to have you! That tank is hideous.

How DID you manage to get him out? XD
I'm guessing no one had a fit over it?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

So they had males and females together?


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

You are totally awesome !!!:blueyay: He his sooooo lucky that you came along....geeeee....even seemed like he was yelling "PLEASE SAVE ME!!"

As for the tank and other fish.....all I can say is mg: :shock: !!!!!!
Those people are DISGUSTING to treat fish like that. 

So glad that you rescued the betta .... sure wish someone could take care of the other fish in that putrid tank.

BTW....some of the posts here made me laugh .... about how you 'stole' him from the tank.

He looks like my Sparkle ... same color VT


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

misty1477 said:


> You are totally awesome !!!:blueyay: He his sooooo lucky that you came along....geeeee....even seemed like he was yelling "PLEASE SAVE ME!!"
> 
> As for the tank and other fish.....all I can say is mg: :shock: !!!!!!
> Those people are DISGUSTING to treat fish like that.
> ...


Omg.nI cringe every time I go by and see the same conditions that havent been clean in 3 wks now..and the worst part is there are more fish a beautiful betta in the corner that I also want to save..but for now I just dont have the room..and zi have complained to mgmnt..and nothing is being done..:-(


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

lelei said:


> Omg.nI cringe every time I go by and see the same conditions that havent been clean in 3 wks now..and the worst part is there are more fish a beautiful betta in the corner that I also want to save..but for now I just dont have the room..and zi have complained to mgmnt..and nothing is being done..:-(


mg: mg :mg: !!!!!

If I was in your situation, I would box up all the supplies I needed and go to the **** place and clean the whole tank out myself and post a sign near what I was doing that had pics of how it looked before I got there and an explanation *of what I was doing*. Maybe if people saw me doing that
something would be done in the future by 'management'.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

you should go back and get the other 3..... and leave them in a tubber ware container until you can buy a home, wich granted, are expensive lol. im proud of you for scooping up the little dude, he's uber pretty.... i almost stole a fish from walmart once.... it was half dead any ways... but im glad i didnt, i went today and saw 2 dead females, on EXTREMELY skinny yet bloated baby female, and a male 'crown tail' with practically no tail...if i had room i would have taken the male and female, and if i had money..... but i have neither, and i felt terrible for them.... i took picture of the dead ones, but my camera was dying so i couldnt get any of the other 2, but i plan on writing a letter to the walmart CEO and sending him pictures of them.... and saying, either get some one,, full time, who knows what they are doing, or close it down entirely.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> you should go back and get the other 3..... and leave them in a tubber ware container until you can buy a home, wich granted, are expensive lol. im proud of you for scooping up the little dude, he's uber pretty.... i almost stole a fish from walmart once.... it was half dead any ways... but im glad i didnt, i went today and saw 2 dead females, on EXTREMELY skinny yet bloated baby female, and a male 'crown tail' with practically no tail...if i had room i would have taken the male and female, and if i had money..... but i have neither, and i felt terrible for them.... i took picture of the dead ones, but my camera was dying so i couldnt get any of the other 2, but i plan on writing a letter to the walmart CEO and sending him pictures of them.... and saying, either get some one,, full time, who knows what they are doing, or close it down entirely.


I am thinking about it, just to get them well, I can't stand to see an animal/fish suffer, and I know I can't do much with the goldfish, but the bettas need help, and I feel I have to.. and I have written a letter to the Director of Services, in the Main Office, and have yet to hear anything, It's shocking that in a place like a YMCA where all the kids go, to see an aquarium, in an open space in such a horrid conditon, Is downright appalling, and there answer is " The person who used to take care of it, is out on sick leave" and won't be back for 3 months..:shock: 

I was at a loss, and I refuse to sit by and let those fish die.. I have more pics, so I am going to write another letter and include the pictures, and hopefully that will create some impact:-(


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

misty1477 said:


> mg: mg :mg: !!!!!
> 
> If I was in your situation, I would box up all the supplies I needed and go to the **** place and clean the whole tank out myself and post a sign near what I was doing that had pics of how it looked before I got there and an explanation *of what I was doing*. Maybe if people saw me doing that
> something would be done in the future by 'management'.


That was a plan that me and this other girl, said she was going to talk to her b/f and we were going to go up there and do it, but I am not sure I can handle a 55gal aquarium, alone..and I have some stuff already for Monday..so I can get the other fish.. but I may not have time to do the cleaning ..altho, I prob can do 1/2..the heater is broken, but if I get the bettas out, the Angel fish, and the goldfish will be the only ones left, and the lobster, with one claw, and 2 6in pleco's.. they are probably the only ones enjoying it..and don't need heat..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Sprinkles55 said:


> Wow he must be glad to have you! That tank is hideous.
> 
> How DID you manage to get him out? XD
> I'm guessing no one had a fit over it?


No one cares, that is the problem, and I was talking about how something needs to be done, with a staff member, and I told her I will take the fish if something is not done, she said go ahead, no one is gonna clean that tank, until the One person who was responsible for it, comes back to do it .. WOW


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

xShainax said:


> So they had males and females together?


Yup, Males 2 ~and I think one female the other 2 that are still there..a Goldie with Popeye, and an Angel fish..and a lobster with one claw..OMG you can see claws floating in the water..it's such a horrible sight..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

This is the fish..that was gettin nipped by crimson..so I took crimson to help him..now I want to go and save him..and this is the pleco that is growing otta cotrol...and there is 2 more in there his size:shock:


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Woa. thassa biggo pleco! lol. SAVE ALL THE BETTAS! :O even walmart takes better care of there fish. :/ i say BAN YMCA FISH TANKS! lol. you can totally see another pleco in that picture btw lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lelei said:


> there answer is " The person who used to take care of it, is out on sick leave" and won't be back for 3 months..:shock: ]



SICK LEAVE? LOL. no, i hate to break it, but 3 months??? they better have cancer!!!!! or they just straight up quit.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sheesh, what happened to people just having clown pleco's?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

The girl..


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

poor thing...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

And she is beautiful..and I do want her.. so I sure hope she is ok..on Monday..she will be mine..


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, they all will be lol.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Aww those poor fish!! i cant believe no one would clean that tank, its horrible! i wonder if they are even fed!! I had a red male VT named Crimson aswell, unfortunately he passed away. I miss him and seeing another 'Crimson' being treating so horribly just makes me sick... thank you for rescuing him!! And i can't wait for you to rescue the other bettas, no living creature deserves that! too bad you can't rescue the lobster , that would be really good haha but any way your brave, i wouldnt be able to steal fish like that


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Let's help Lei out by just terming what she is doing as "saving the fish" vice "stealing". That tank is horrible... I wonder if animal control or some other local govt office can be alerted to those poor animals' plights.


----------



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

*Wow.*

Hello everyone!

I am new here (but been lurking for a long time), and just had to respond to this thread. It brought tears to my eyes to see the condition of that tank, and the mismatched inhabitants!! It brought more tears (of happiness) that you rescued Crimson! If I lived anywhere near you, I would be there helping you clean that tank and rescue the Bettas (and the rest of them). 

Perhaps you could post the YMCA's contact info and we could bombard them with emails?? This, of course, after you rescue the other Betta's? :-D

Anyway, good luck, and I look forward to many updates!

PS - at some point I will post a pic of my Betta (blue VT).


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

ive made a picture, of all the fish i can find, its kinda like a game  but much more sad... :/





​


----------



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> ive made a picture, of all the fish i can find, its kinda like a game  but much more sad... :/
> View attachment 61732​


I saw an Angel Fish in one of the prior pics with the Pleco. 

"Let's keep Bettas, Goldfish and Angel Fish together....said no one ever! OMG!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL. right? morons. if you could ever get THE WORSTE mix up of fish? its this one.

And i totally saw that angel fish sneaking into that bettas photo. he photo bombed that sucker bad lol, hes honestly pretty creeper in it though...


----------



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> LOL. right? morons. if you could ever get THE WORSTE mix up of fish? its this one.
> 
> And i totally saw that angel fish sneaking into that bettas photo. he photo bombed that sucker bad lol, hes honestly pretty creeper in it though...


Photo bombed - LOL! 

Actually....it could be worse... think Oscar or Convict. Ugh.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

idk what a convict is, but if you think about it, atleast the oscar would have eaten them,and take them out of misery :/

OMG, those things are huge! they are like ocean perch, at a larger size! that WOULD be way worse...


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

How awesome you took this poor guy !!!! He is very pretty and sounds so sweet !!!
Good luck with him and I hope he feels and get better real soon !!!!!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

So you just walked in and...stole..the fish? FREAKIN AWSOME :-D

You should so replace the live fish with these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Pcs-Water...833?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bea9a619

Are you going to go back for the rest?

Mister'smom - a convict is a type of cichlid.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i have one of those, but he doesn't float and swim like he is supposed to :/
but that would be totally awesome lol.... they have a whole bunch of them.. shee? 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=2+Pcs+Water+Float+Lively+fish


----------



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

Ha! Those fake fish would be a fantastic addition to that tank!! :lol: After the current inhabitants (victims) are removed.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> Let's help Lei out by just terming what she is doing as "saving the fish" vice "stealing". That tank is horrible... I wonder if animal control or some other local govt office can be alerted to those poor animals' plights.


Thank yu soo much..I know I am saving them..butbit does feel like stealing..but..I ca give yu the webpage uf yu guys could write ti them as well it will help..here it is 
noshoreymca.org..then go to the director of services..in the Salem..site..they handle all of the no shore Y's..please send the pix as well..I sure hope it helps.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I forgot to show ya the goldfish..he has popeye..:-(


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LynnO said:


> Ha! Those fake fish would be a fantastic addition to that tank!! :lol: After the current inhabitants (victims) are removed.


That wuld be the only ones they should be allowed to have..since where they r clueless on real ones..


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh wow.. you are amazing. If you happen to save that little girl and want to adopt her out, I will take her, just so I can give her a proper home. She would be so happy in my 29 gallon with the other girls. Lots of clean, warm, filtered water, zebra danios to chase around, live plants and tons of hiding places.

So sad people do this to animals.. and even worse that it's at a YMCA.


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

I would like to see these ''specialists''


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Crimson on day 3 update, and I am seeing so much fin growth..I a really wondering if he is VT tho, his caudual fin looks wide..


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

he's so cute, now you just need to add him to your signature lol thats nice fin growth , what are you treating him with? or is it just fresh water?


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

You can tell he is a VT because his dorsal fin is long and droopy. Other tail types have more rounded and tall dorsals.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> he's so cute, now you just need to add him to your signature lol thats nice fin growth , what are you treating him with? or is it just fresh water?


Just AQ salt and clean water every day..and water conditioner, It is doing an amazing job.. I am surprized myself..I cannot get over how beautiful he looks, and oh yes, I am updating my signature now;-)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol good, and i guess i'll try the 'fesh water + AQ salt' thing for my 2 boys. i did 95% water changes on all my tanks today, i feel accomplished, i even redecorated the tanks lol


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

Good job!!!!! I almost stole the betta from my library. :blush: but he was gone when I went back to harass the staff about him. I don't know if they moved him or what. I was afraid to ask.

I can't wait to see the others!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I fianally heard from the Director of Y..and was told that aquarium is clean and fish are being taken care of!!


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

I sure hope so! I'd have to go over there just to see it with my own eyes LoL!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah take a picture and show us how 'clean' it is.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Clean..they dont know the meaning..i couldnt get a pic will later..but the bettas are gone!!..not sure what they did with them...


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Sad to hear about the bettas. Hopefully they were given good homes. You should ask them how much they'd pay you if you took over the tank once a week LoL!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Goldibug said:


> Sad to hear about the bettas. Hopefully they were given good homes. You should ask them how much they'd pay you if you took over the tank once a week LoL!


 
I sent a reply to the Director of the Y, asking them, what happened to the bettas that were in there?? In the e-mail sent to me, (yur gonna laugh) "Thanks to our Friends at Petco" the tank is now Clean!!!!!! OMG...Really..I cannot wait to take another pic..the only thing I see is that stuff got moved around...:roll: I am sooo glad I snatched up Crimson when I did!!!!;-)


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Petco!? Seriously!? Petco can't even take care of their own tanks. Those poor bettas are probably sitting in cups now. Crimson is so lucky you brought him home!


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Crimson is so lucky you saved him. You are awesome!

Since this 'place' is a YMCA, maybe they would let you (volunteer) to teach a group of youngsters how to take care of the fish and clean the tank on a regular basis. Have a poster made and a sign-up sheet. Then have a meeting with the group and then 'put them to work'. It would be good for them to learn responsibility and be better future pet (any kind) owners. :-D


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Make that 2 New Rescues going on 3!!!!! They LIED TO ME*

:evil: I am sooo furious right now..OmG they lied to me, the dam tank was not clean, the bettas are still there, well 1 now, and he won't be for long, I brought home the girl tonight, and will get the other one tommorow...I pray it's not too late, he is detiriorating daily

I just had it out with the other mangager, and asked why I received a e-mail full of lies, does that tank look clean, are you all blind, there are fish in there dying, and I was disgusted, I told them I am coming back for the other one..the gold fish has his eye eaten out, or something..and nothing was done!!!!!:-x

Here she is home with me, safe and resting..poor thing, she is very shy..this is the best pic I could get for now..


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Poor girl is stressed.


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

I've been fallowing this thread since the beginning and I can't believe what conditions those poor fish live in.  You should be proud that you have saved the betta's though, I hope you rescue the other one in time!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_I planned on going back tonight, but I have to go to Petco first to get some more KK's --the girl is in a tupperware container, but for one night, and tommorow, I am gonna get the Kritter keepers, and then go get him,.. I wish I could tonight, but no car_


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

WildFlower said:


> I've been fallowing this thread since the beginning and I can't believe what conditions those poor fish live in.  You should be proud that you have saved the betta's though, I hope you rescue the other one in time!


I am sooo furious, and appalled, and to be lied to is the worst..I cannot beleive that they Lied to me, omg..I hope i can get him tonight, I am working on it.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

This is amazing lelei!!!! You are amazing!!! That is something I would so totally do!! Great job!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> This is amazing lelei!!!! You are amazing!!! That is something I would so totally do!! Great job!


Candice..I could not leave them behind, looking at them everyday suffering..it breaks my heart..and I have the chance..to help and save their lives, and I think it must be something that I was meant to do..I am up to 3 rescues now..and am ready to take the last one..he is a beautiful blue male, Pk..maybe not sure..I just cannot leave him there..the tank is pitiful..and all the fish are suffering, and I am the only one who cares.. 

Everyone else walks through there everyday..not giving it a second thought..but I saw the bettas and was already knowing before I took Crimson, that I would get them all out of the cesspool Looks like I have the girl you need..lol..hahaha..well you never know..


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

lelei said:


> Candice..I could not leave them behind, looking at them everyday suffering..it breaks my heart..and I have the chance..to help and save their lives, and I think it must be something that I was meant to do..I am up to 3 rescues now..and am ready to take the last one..he is a beautiful blue male, Pk..maybe not sure..I just cannot leave him there..the tank is pitiful..and all the fish are suffering, and I am the only one who cares..
> 
> Everyone else walks through there everyday..not giving it a second thought..but I saw the bettas and was already knowing before I took Crimson, that I would get them all out of the cesspool Looks like I have the girl you need..lol..hahaha..well you never know..


Well you should be very proud of yourself, it's easy for people to pass by and not care at all. That's why education and getting awareness out is so important, weather it be for the average per stire Betta or even a show Betta not cared for. Well good luck a keep us posted!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

This is the rescue I took home 2nite!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm so proud of you, if i had money, i would honestly mail you 20$ for helping them, and then you could put it towards them....  but im 16 and dont have a job..... :/


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Lei, PM me if you need anything. I cant adopt them since I'm overseas, but if you need something, I have good ol' Amazon.com to get something to you.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah.... your so 'heroic' lol......


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear these babies are being rescued! I hope they stop stressing out and settle into their new home quickly. Poor things :'(


----------



## BettaAngel13 (Jul 21, 2012)

That story is sort of similiar to my story, me and my grandma
were going to my neighbors birthday party,he already had a 20 gallon tank 
I saw his fish tank and it was filthy I didn't understand why he
Didn't clean it. I asked him why and he said does the oceans water get changed
So my grandma saw 10 fish swimming around and she grab evey cup and dish
To rescue the poor fish and we did, after we grabbed the fish we hurried out of there
And went straight to the pet store and bought a new tank and acessories. Now the fish 
Rest right above my grandmas tv so she can watch the fish.
There was 4 guppies,2 mollies,2 tetras,and 1 male betta
He called later to ask if we took the fish and we said yes and to believe he said he was going to dump the fish out anyway broke my heart


----------



## BettaAngel13 (Jul 21, 2012)

I left out the female betta


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I have read some of these pages... I cannot believe this. That tank is just so gross. You are amazing for doing what you're doing!!
I would probably treat the bettas with maracyn 2 since they've been exposed to popeye...

As for the remaining fish, maybe you can try to get a good pic of them & rehome them on craigslist... 

Poor goldfish.


----------



## BettaAngel13 (Jul 21, 2012)

I mean I forgot to mention the female betta


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..I just got the boy this morning..a beautiful blue/turq pk male..he was hardly moving..but I got him home resting.in his warm clean,salted water..pix later


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have been following your thread since day one and I am still in utter disbelief and disgust at how those people are "still" treating those fish. Plus, the fact that they outright LIED to you is .... good grief ... I can't even think of words to describe it !!!! :shock: :evil: :shock: :evil:

I will say it again..... * YOU ARE TOTALLY AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!*! :-D :-D 

I am so happy that you saved the Bettas. I do feel sorry for the other fishies. 

I wish I lived near you ... so I could help you and unite with you to actually give those people a "piece of our Betta-Lovin' minds" right in their face!! 

Hmmmmmm....how about a "sit-in" right in front of that tank....24/7 with posters and fish/betta care literature to hand out. ;-) Ahhh...on second thought we would probably need bail money. ;-)

I am sure your resuces will get better real soon .... you are THE BEST BETTA-HUMAN EVER as far as I am concerned :-D


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Ditto 100% what Misty said!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the praise and support..i am goin to save the goldfish too


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*my next rescue*

He needs help too


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

That just makes me want to cry :'( I can't believe there are so many people who don't care just because the creature doesn't have fur. Somehow we need to make others aware of how important fish health is too.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

lelei said:


> Thanks guys for all the praise and support..i am goin to save the goldfish too


:redyay: :yourock: :blueyay: :cheers: :welldone: :greenyay: 

:BIGhappy:


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

How could they lie? I mean.. it's horrible they could let those fish get so bad, and then LIE about it? Makes me sick.

There is one thing you could do. Print up fact sheet fliers about betta and place them near the tank. And print a sign that says "Nothing should live in this filth" or something like that and tape it over the tank. If the management won't listen, make everyone else pay attention til they do.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow you are such and awesome lady !!!!! Wishing you the best at saving all these fish and that they get better soon !!!! To have them lie to you like that what were they thinking did they not know you would see the tank was not cleaned and water not changed. Oh my thats so sad they dont have anymore feelings then to do this. Anyway keep us posted as to how they are doing and pictures when you get a chance I know they will be keeping you busy. So happy to know someone like you !


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I rescued a little boy today, i made a thread and mentioned you and CandiceMM  but i spelt your name wrong lol. sorry...


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

*RE: MollyJean ..... There is one thing you could do. Print up fact sheet fliers about betta and place them near the tank. And print a sign that says "Nothing should live in this filth" or something like that and tape it over the tank. If the management won't listen, make everyone else pay attention til they do.*

I AGREE 100+%. :BIGangel:


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> I rescued a little boy today, i made a thread and mentioned you and CandiceMM  but i spelt your name wrong lol. sorry...



YAY !!! Another Awesome Betta-Lover :-D

Good Luck with your rescue! I will follow your thread too.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Introducing Pompom!!*

At home resting..and taking to food..she is gonna be gorgeous!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I found out our local Petco is having a Come Meet Our Bettas day..next weekend..oooh I cantwait..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Introducing Pepsy*

My daughter thought of both names..because they are both names of horses she knows


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

How is everyone doing? What is going on with the disgusting tank? We need an update please.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol yeah an update!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Rescue update*

Sorry guys..it has been a while..here are some recent pix!!.Fish hospital..and Pompom..and Pepsy


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome !!!!

I hereby designate you the official "Betta Rescue Human Of The Year". YAY !!!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol i agree.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

misty1477 said:


> Awesome !!!!
> 
> I hereby designate you the official "Betta Rescue Human Of The Year". YAY !!!!


 
Oh Thank You So Much..this has been such a heartwarming experience...to help these poor lil fishy's and to rehab them..Crimson is doing soo well, he will be moving into his new home 5 gallon soon..I cannot wait!!;-)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

can we get a photo of him as well ?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*All the Rescues!!*

Ok, here are some more pix..I just recently took, and from a few days ago, you can see definate changes, in the eyes, and in the body..and fins..:shock:
first pic and 2nd pic is when I first brought her home..























Last pic is just a few minutes ago.

This one is of Pepsy..just a few minutes ago..








And Here is Crimson..He is looking soo beautiful..and ready for his new home;-)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

wow, your great with fish! did you ever get the Gold fish?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> wow, your great with fish! did you ever get the Gold fish?


 
The girl still has a way to go.. But Pepsy..is doing soo well, he was the one that I thought wouldn't last the day..I didn't even wanna take pix..he surprized me when I got home to see him, swimming and and doing much better..;-)
I thought I was gonna be able to save the goldie..but I got sick, and on the first 2 attempts he wouldn't cooperate, and went deep in the muck..I couldn't get him out, he slipped out of the cup..he was heavy:-(


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow what a wonderful job you have done with these sweeties !!! They are all beautiful....Perseus blows bubble kisses to all of pretty girls.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Wow what a wonderful job you have done with these sweeties !!! They are all beautiful....Perseus blows bubble kisses to all of pretty girls.


 
Thanks sweetie, I am soo thrilled as well..It's amazing how warm, clean water and lots of dedication, can do..Pompom blows kisses to Perseus;-)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh im sorry, but atleast the others are doing so well!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*crimson update*

Here is a pic of Crimson I just took.and his new tank!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lucky Crimson, thats an awesome tank, and his fins are looking good!!


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

They all look SUPER !! You are the best :-D :-D :-D


BTW.....I noticed 'our' famous FlowerBall .... YAY !!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

famous flower ball?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm all for saving animals.
But I feel you need you educate these employees before going and STEALING their fish. This isn't rescuing. It is against the law and you could be charged with it. Did you even bother to think about that?


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> famous flower ball?


Ooooops .... I saw one in lelei's tank and she told me what is was :roll:

I did get one for Sparkle .... he loves it :-D


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

FishyFishy89 Did you read the whole thing? whether she did or didnt steal she told them she took them any ways, and the employee said 'okay, take the others' and if its a fish they dont care about im sure no one is missing it. Stealing a fish? bleh, its not stealing, you cant get arrested for taking some ones dog, nor fish, its not illegal unless they were for sell. she didnt burglarize the YMCA she just took 3 fish, that no one even knew were in there, and i *think* she said some where on here , she sent a letter saying it was a nasty tank and that she took a fish, and they told her all the fish ere gone, so all she did was make them honest people, because now all the fish ARE gone, excpet the gold fish and angel fish, wich are probably dead.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> FishyFishy89 Did you read the whole thing? whether she did or didnt steal she told them she took them any ways, and the employee said 'okay, take the others' and if its a fish they dont care about im sure no one is missing it. Stealing a fish? bleh, its not stealing, you cant get arrested for taking some ones dog, nor fish, its not illegal unless they were for sell. she didnt burglarize the YMCA she just took 3 fish, that no one even knew were in there, and i *think* she said some where on here , she sent a letter saying it was a nasty tank and that she took a fish, and they told her all the fish ere gone, so all she did was make them honest people, because now all the fish ARE gone, excpet the gold fish and angel fish, wich are probably dead.


Uh, yeah you can get arrested and charged for stealing ANYTHING. If someone wants to prosecute you for it, the police can arrest you.
I did read the thread and did not find any posting that stated she 1st asked the employee for the fish.
Stealing is stealing. Doesn't matter the value of the object. It is still against the law. In fact, the only time the value of the object matters is when it goes from a misdemeanor to a felony for grand theft.


----------



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

What is the info on the YMCA that allowed their tank to get this bad? And what is the name of the guy who lied to you? Post that info, so we can all educate them (nicely, of course).


----------



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

lelei said:


> Here is a pic of Crimson I just took.and his new tank!!



Crimson looks GREAT!! Good for you!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He looks great and love the tank, he is going to be so happy in there. that blue light is cool !


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LynnO said:


> What is the info on the YMCA that allowed their tank to get this bad? And what is the name of the guy who lied to you? Post that info, so we can all educate them (nicely, of course).


I don't know the name of the person, they haven't told me that, but everytime I ask who is going to do it from now on..they say they don't know..I already told them to just take out the last of the fish..and clean it out (if they don't know what clean out is) I told them siphon out all the water and just leave it, cuz it's not safe for any fish..so since I haven't been there since Thurs of last week, I assume it's still nasty as all he** 

Even the Director of Services, said, If I knew of anyone who knew Water chemistry send them their way..then i go and get sick..So I couldn't do anything..well we'll see tommorow..:roll:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Wow, do females have "Beards" when they flare..I may have all males..I got Pompom to flare, and I saw male features..??? Confused..I will show the pix they are on my cell, harder to load..ughh_


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> He looks great and love the tank, he is going to be so happy in there. that blue light is cool !


That originally was the tank I wanted for Sammy but they ran out..so Now I have it for Crimson..altho I could switch..but I think Sammy loves his home tooo much..It has 3 light features, that dark blue is Moonlight, then there is all white, and a combo of the 2.. I cannot wait to see him in it, he's a big fishy:-D


----------



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Uh, yeah you can get arrested and charged for stealing ANYTHING. If someone wants to prosecute you for it, the police can arrest you.
> I did read the thread and did not find any posting that stated she 1st asked the employee for the fish.
> Stealing is stealing. Doesn't matter the value of the object. It is still against the law. In fact, the only time the value of the object matters is when it goes from a misdemeanor to a felony for grand theft.


I hear what you are saying , and I (as I'm sure others) would be more than happy to pay that YMCA $3.99 for the missing Betta. 

Having said that, do not ever doubt the power of social media. Imagine this entire incident from start to finish in the news. Prosecution for theft of a very sick $3.99 Betta fish from a filthy, neglected tank that just happens to be located in a national charitable organization that has a Casue Statement of: "To strengthen the foundations of community through youth development, healthy living, and social responsibility." 

Clearly, in that location, they are lacking on most every aspect of their "Cause".


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I'm all for saving animals.
> But I feel you need you educate these employees before going and STEALING their fish. This isn't rescuing. It is against the law and you could be charged with it. Did you even bother to think about that?


I did think about it, and I told them that all the fish were dying, and no one did anything to help them, and I also told them, that if something wasn't done I would be able to help them, and for the most part they said, go ahead, and I saw no one was going to do anything to help these fish, so I checked and checked day after day..and asked again is someone going to help these fish..no..no one can, no one did, no one cared..I wasn't going to leave em to die.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LynnO said:


> I hear what you are saying , and I (as I'm sure others) would be more than happy to pay that YMCA $3.99 for the missing Betta.
> 
> Having said that, do not ever doubt the power of social media. Imagine this entire incident from start to finish in the news. Prosecution for theft of a very sick $3.99 Betta fish from a filthy, neglected tank that just happens to be located in a national charitable organization that has a Casue Statement of: "To strengthen the foundations of community through youth development, healthy living, and social responsibility."
> 
> Clearly, in that location, they are lacking on most every aspect of their "Cause".


 
Yes, Lynn..That is how I summed it up, when I sent my e-mail to the Director of Services and told her it sends a bad message to the community when your supposed to be showing caring, respect and responsibility..and they don't take that into consideration when having a "Community Room Aquarium" for all to see how it is being maintained, with dirty water, and sick, and half dying fish, this is not acceptable for our youth to think that this is how an aquarium is maintained, and needs cleaning and the fish need medical attention

..and they told me Petco helped them clean the tank, and again I showed pictures of the same filth, and the fish in worse condition, and sent another e-mail to the director of services, showing the pix again, and letting her know how bettas were not supposed to be housed together, in cold water, with goldfish, and other non compatible species..so with that..

I knew no one knew what they were doing, and again I was not going to allow the bettas to die, and also I told them if whomsoever wants them back, fine I will Rehab them first, and let that person come to me, and I will get them thier fish back, --do you really think someone will come foward to claim these *fish???????????*


----------



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

lelei said:


> I don't know the name of the person, they haven't told me that, but everytime I ask who is going to do it from now on..they say they don't know..I already told them to just take out the last of the fish..and clean it out (if they don't know what clean out is) I told them siphon out all the water and just leave it, cuz it's not safe for any fish..so since I haven't been there since Thurs of last week, I assume it's still nasty as all he**
> 
> Even the Director of Services, said, If I knew of anyone who knew Water chemistry send them their way..then i go and get sick..So I couldn't do anything..well we'll see tommorow..:roll:


Is this the YMCA location? https://www.facebook.com/HaverhillYMCA
and http://www.northshoreymca.org/pages/11460_facility_information.cfm

PS - I will not contact them unless you say it's okay


----------



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

lelei said:


> Yes, Lynn..That is how I summed it up, when I sent my e-mail to the Director of Services and told her it sends a bad message to the community when your supposed to be showing caring, respect and responsibility..and they don't take that into consideration when having a "Community Room Aquarium" for all to see how it is being maintained, with dirty water, and sick, and half dying fish, this is not acceptable for our youth to think that this is how an aquarium is maintained, and needs cleaning and the fish need medical attention
> 
> ..and they told me Petco helped them clean the tank, and again I showed pictures of the same filth, and the fish in worse condition, and sent another e-mail to the director of services, showing the pix again, and letting her know how bettas were not supposed to be housed together, in cold water, with goldfish, and other non compatible species..so with that..
> 
> I knew no one knew what they were doing, and again I was not going to allow the bettas to die, and also I told them if whomsoever wants them back, fine I will Rehab them first, and let that person come to me, and I will get them thier fish back, --do you really think someone will come foward to claim these *fish???????????*


Claim the fish? Nope. You DID THE RIGHT THING!!! In my opinion anyway  Keep up the good work!!! And keep the fish  They deserve you!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LynnO said:


> Is this the YMCA location? https://www.facebook.com/HaverhillYMCA
> and http://www.northshoreymca.org/pages/11460_facility_information.cfm
> 
> PS - I will not contact them unless you say it's okay


Yes, that is the one..You can..PM me..


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Uh, yeah you can get arrested and charged for stealing ANYTHING. If someone wants to prosecute you for it, the police can arrest you.
> I did read the thread and did not find any posting that stated she 1st asked the employee for the fish.
> Stealing is stealing. Doesn't matter the value of the object. It is still against the law. In fact, the only time the value of the object matters is when it goes from a misdemeanor to a felony for grand theft.


well i highly doubt these people give a hoot about a few sickly fish in an algae covered cesspool... in my opinion. and yes she may have taken these fish but , honestly, Robin hood stole from the rich to give to the poor (fictional or not i dont know)and people loved him for it.... peoplewrote things about him, and admire him, i dont see the difference , and she stole to help these little souls. i dont think in Gods eyes, that she actually broke one of the 10 commandments, in fact if she went to jail, for 3 fish, that cost like 3.99$, i think the judge would laugh and let her go. if anything in Gods eyes, she risked alot for those few little helpless suffering souls, and thats admirable .


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Can i contact them too :3


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Just a thought, that goldfish might be a celestial eye not having pop eye.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

*No*



FishyFishy89 said:


> Uh, yeah you can get arrested and charged for stealing ANYTHING. If someone wants to prosecute you for it, the police can arrest you.
> I did read the thread and did not find any posting that stated she 1st asked the employee for the fish.
> Stealing is stealing. Doesn't matter the value of the object. It is still against the law. In fact, the only time the value of the object matters is when it goes from a misdemeanor to a felony for grand theft.


I was reading this hole thread, and what she did was a good things most people help dogs and cats, feed fish to there pets as it's a joke but really they are gods living creatures too. A fish isn't exactly a "object" it's biotic, means living. She did ask them and they said "Go ahead" they didn't care, and they LIED that Petco helped them, who knows what they teach the children there.

She did nothing wrong, even if you steal "Nail polish" no on really cares since that is a store, these people lied to her, she offered to help, they ABUSED and NEGLECTED there animals infront of kids and said "It's cleaned" that's BS and I think there just as quility of what you called "Stealing" The people don't even care for these fish, they just let you have them, if the judge were to have this case in court I am 100% her side would win and she would be let go, nor get arrested. Most people say "it's just a fish" that's an excuse that will get ANYONE out of this.

Anyways, love the fish, what you did was amazing.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

What happened to the goldfish, angel fish, lobster. I really feel so bad for those 3 the lobster should be rehomed some place were they do not eat lobster and keeps them as pets, the angel fish should be moved to someone who really loves angel fish, and the gold fish well, I would keep that little guy and try my best to help him. 

Anyways, god bless you are amazing.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

LynnO said:


> I hear what you are saying , and I (as I'm sure others) would be more than happy to pay that YMCA $3.99 for the missing Betta.
> 
> Having said that, do not ever doubt the power of social media. Imagine this entire incident from start to finish in the news. Prosecution for theft of a very sick $3.99 Betta fish from a filthy, neglected tank that just happens to be located in a national charitable organization that has a Casue Statement of: "To strengthen the foundations of community through youth development, healthy living, and social responsibility."
> 
> Clearly, in that location, they are lacking on most every aspect of their "Cause".


In our "society" a fish is a fish.
The OP still would of been prosecuted should YMCA decided to press charges.
And if the OP DID ask permission why did she say she "stole" the fish. Stealing is stealing. Period.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Jully said:


> I was reading this hole thread, and what she did was a good things most people help dogs and cats, feed fish to there pets as it's a joke but really they are gods living creatures too. A fish isn't exactly a "object" it's biotic, means living. She did ask them and they said "Go ahead" they didn't care, and they LIED that Petco helped them, who knows what they teach the children there.
> 
> She did nothing wrong, even if you steal "Nail polish" no on really cares since that is a store, these people lied to her, she offered to help, they ABUSED and NEGLECTED there animals infront of kids and said "It's cleaned" that's BS and I think there just as quility of what you called "Stealing" The people don't even care for these fish, they just let you have them, if the judge were to have this case in court I am 100% her side would win and she would be let go, nor get arrested. Most people say "it's just a fish" that's an excuse that will get ANYONE out of this.
> 
> Anyways, love the fish, what you did was amazing.


I think you need to study law more.
Yes, if you steal nail polish you WILL be prosecuted if the store decides to do so. A fish is an object in the eyes of society and the law. Compare an abused fish to that of an abused dog. In court action will be taken for the dog, not the fish.

It is sad but true.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow fishyfishy89, you are really rude.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

xShainax said:


> Wow fishyfishy89, you are really rude.


Nothing I am saying is rude.
It is the truth. I study law and practically know it inside n out.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

If you read it, she told the people she was taking the fish. That's not stealing


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

xShainax said:


> If you read it, she told the people she was taking the fish. That's not stealing


Then why did she post on here that she "stole" the fish.
That is very questionable.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Read it yourself and become educated


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Jully said:


> What happened to the goldfish, angel fish, lobster. I really feel so bad for those 3 the lobster should be rehomed some place were they do not eat lobster and keeps them as pets, the angel fish should be moved to someone who really loves angel fish, and the gold fish well, I would keep that little guy and try my best to help him.
> 
> Anyways, god bless you are amazing.


Thank you soo much..I hope they are still there, so I can check on them, to see if maybe I can help them, but I am not sure how to help an angel fish and a lobster I have no room left..but I was thinking of taking them to Petco..oh boy prob not a good idea..idk..and what about the pleco's I have to speak with someone tommorw:|


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

xShainax said:


> Read it yourself and become educated


That doesn't explain as to why the OP would change her story from "stealing" the fish to "rescuing" him.
Tells me that she actually did do the wrong thing and wanted to look good in the eyes of her friends and say she asked permission.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

OP, I think if you really wanted to help these fish, you should of offered some sort of tank cleaning service to the YMCA.
Both of you benefit. They get a clean tank, you get some extra money and the satisfaction of helping the fish. You could also educate them on why certain fish shouldn't be kept together.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Then why did she post on here that she "stole" the fish.
> That is very questionable.


I don't remember saying "Stole" because almost everyone I spoke with said that it was basically ok to take the fish..some people weren't even aware there was bettas in there with the other fish..and because those are the ones that were in peril, I felt in thier best interest to be rescued by someone who cared, and wanted to help them..What page did you see that I said "Stole the fish"???


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I re-read it, she never said stole.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

lelei said:


> I don't remember saying "Stole" because almost everyone I spoke with said that it was basically ok to take the fish..some people weren't even aware there was bettas in there with the other fish..and because those are the ones that were in peril, I felt in thier best interest to be rescued by someone who cared, and wanted to help them..What page did you see that I said "Stole the fish"???


Almost every page said something along the lines of "glad you stole the fish" or "way to go on stealing that fish" "did you knock out the camera" etc etc
All statements that would make someone think you stole the fish.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Almost every page said something along the lines of "glad you stole the fish" or "way to go on stealing that fish" "did you knock out the camera" etc etc
> All statements that would make someone think you stole the fish.


Those were comments by others who made light of the situation, there was no where I said I stole them, I made it very clear, this was a rescue effort


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Help I think POmPom is having BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oh boy..I have a question here..Umm..I think Pompom is having babies..I see little white things dropping out of her belly, and I am not sure what they are..I thought at first worms, but they are not long they are lil tiny drops of white balls, of sorts..are these babies..what is going on here??????????????

She is picking up with her mouth, and digging furiously in the rocks..what does this all mean??????????????


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Is Pompom a betta or livebearer?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Probably just releasing eggs.. She'll eat them eventually.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Stop derailing my favorite thread pweese  we all understand you think it's wrong... But you are on a betta fish forum... And this thread is about how well the rescue fish are doing.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Is Pompom a betta or livebearer?


Huh?? Waht does that mean?? she was in the same tank as Crimson and Pepsy both males..:shock:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Betta lay eggs. Sometimes female betta lay eggs without a male around. The male hasn't fertilized them. When was the last time they were together? She's been on her own a few days at least I believe, so I don't think they are fertile eggs. Just empty.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

i didn't know if you were talking about a betta or a molly or something


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Look at this Picture Please...*

I don't have anything to show it, like circle it or point to it, wish I did..but if you look at that White small dot at the under belly..is that eggs coming out?? I just saw like 8 of them drop out of her,:shock: and immediately she picked em up with her mouth, and she has been in this position off and on all day..:shock:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

No, that is her egg spot, or oviduct.
I already explained to you that female betta will occasionally drop unfertilized eggs, and she is probably eating them.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, I know nothing about females, or eggs or any of that..so It is weird seeing how this is all happening,, so these are not actual babies..I am glad to know that..cuz I am not able to handle 100 eggies..


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, woowzers, i agree, stop de-railing the thread... PomPom is cute, and she has really nice tail growth! keep up the good work!


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Almost every page said something along the lines of "glad you stole the fish" or "way to go on stealing that fish" "did you knock out the camera" etc etc
> All statements that would make someone think you stole the fish.



Remember, she had all RIGHTS to take the fish, they gave her the permission. It was like she 'stole' but she STILL had her permission, stealing for rights is much better then stealing for no good reason, she had to help them. Honestly a lobster with 1 claw? A dirty tank, what do the kids learn there, if the directer lies, who knows what they say to the parents. I do understand you are mad because you think she "stole" but really that wasn't stealing, she was given the permission, so it wouldn't be stealing if you even think it was. The fish were dying and were in need of help, they don't deserve to suffer because your mad because of "stealing" they are gods creatures and I am sure god would be happy to see that. No biotic deserves to be rejected, ignored, and just be called "It's just a fish eh" they are living things just like us, get depressed like us. If you have a problem, what's the point of complaining about it there is nothing to do now, she already saved the fish. They lied to her face, do you think they did anything right too? They are a local place, lied about using Petco services..etc What gives them the right to say they are not guilty? 

If you are that mad because of stealing, look at the good point of view then the bad point, the good point is always the better point. And even if it's a $3.00 fish, if you went up to the judge told YOUR full have of the story, he would know which is NOT quilty, why because they did say 'go ahead' and they lied, they allowed there fish to suffer which is neglect and abuse [abuse from if the fish nip at each other.]


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Iam not mad at anyone. 

I'm sorry I took some innocent "humorous" comments on this thread the wrong way. But in all seriousness, WHY would you make a joke about stealing on a rescue thread?

I don't find such comments humorous. Because my rescues are not animals stolen from someone else.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

*...*



FishyFishy89 said:


> Iam not mad at anyone.
> 
> I'm sorry I took some innocent "humorous" comments on this thread the wrong way. But in all seriousness, WHY would you make a joke about stealing on a rescue thread?
> 
> I don't find such comments humorous. Because my rescues are not animals stolen from someone else.



Now that was funny, there was nothing on the thread of her joking about this, only a few members did and she did not, there was nothing of her admitting to stealing, nor joking about it was just other members.

I reviewed the thread, before we jump to conclusions, it's best to review.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

I am sorry if I am being mean, it's just I hate to see a living thing just die because people don't care, today people ONLY care about themselves, and nail polish, going to parties, there animals get neglected and everything, it's such a sad sight. And when someone does the right thing, it's bad? I get defensive when I see something upsetting I am sorry.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Jully said:


> Now that was funny, there was nothing on the thread of her joking about this, only a few members did and she did not, there was nothing of her admitting to stealing, nor joking about it was just other members.
> 
> I reviewed the thread, before we jump to conclusions, it's best to review.


I did NOT say the OP said such jokes. My comment was directed towards the users who made those comments. If I wanted it directed to the OP I would of clearly said so.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Iam not mad at anyone.
> 
> I'm sorry I took some innocent "humorous" comments on this thread the wrong way. But in all seriousness, WHY would you make a joke about stealing on a rescue thread?
> 
> I don't find such comments humorous. Because my rescues are not animals stolen from someone else.



It sounded like you did, ether way she didn't joke about it. To the members, it does make a funny joke but with happiness because she saved them. It was for fun, not for the joke and rubbing in your faces type.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If she asked for them and they said she could have them then it isn't stealing. However, I have to agree with Fishyfishy. I do NOT condone stealing and neither does this forum. I know it's tempting when you see a sick or neglected to go ahead and take it but it's best to ask for them instead of stealing them unless you really want to go to jail. If you ask nicely and they say no then there just isn't a whole lot you can do unless, like I just said, you really want to go to jail.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..At a loss for words..saw thw aquarium this morning..there are new fish in thete..they put in an Algae clear..i saw the empty box..a little clraner..but not new water clean..i still see lobster claws floating..there is a Neon tetra.. and something else..thk god no bettas..but I dont get it.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> Wow..At a loss for words..saw thw aquarium this morning..there are new fish in thete..they put in an Algae clear..i saw the empty box..a little clraner..but not new water clean..i still see lobster claws floating..there is a Neon tetra.. and something else..thk god no bettas..but I dont get it.


So they said they can't care for them, yet they get new ones??? WHAT?
have you asked if you can come take care of the tank on a regular basis? I mean obviously only if you can/want to. 
I'd be surprised if they didn't want someone cleaning their tank for free.


----------



## frozenfire641 (Aug 13, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> Let's help Lei out by just terming what she is doing as "saving the fish" vice "stealing". That tank is horrible... I wonder if animal control or some other local govt office can be alerted to those poor animals' plights.


I think it would be more to "saving the fish" than "stealing" if they call the cops I would just say "They're not taking care of them. What you want kids to keep fish this way?Well be my guest I'll have the authorities know of this." I mean seriously they need a better home and YMCA I expected more from them .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> So they said they can't care for them, yet they get new ones??? WHAT?
> have you asked if you can come take care of the tank on a regular basis? I mean obviously only if you can/want to.
> I'd be surprised if they didn't want someone cleaning their tank for free.


I really dont have time..my schedule is tight..and I dont have a car..the goldie is still thete andvthe angelfish..


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

If I were you, I'd take a peek at Pepsy's underside. I suspect that Crimson was the male and Pepsy and Pompom were his "harem" so to speak. I think it's more likely that one male and two females would coexist than two males and one female. Pepsy's fins are not so big as to make it unlikely, and I thought in one of those pics that I might have seen an ovipositor. 

I could be totally wrong, too, though.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I know Pompom is..she dropped eggs..oh boy now Pepsy too..i will check..thnks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> I really dont have time..my schedule is tight..and I dont have a car..the goldie is still thete andvthe angelfish..


I completely understand 
Grrr I'm so mad at that YMCA. >:l
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

lelei said:


> Wow..At a loss for words..saw thw aquarium this morning..there are new fish in thete..they put in an Algae clear..i saw the empty box..a little clraner..but not new water clean..i still see lobster claws floating..there is a Neon tetra.. and something else..thk god no bettas..but I dont get it.


 call animal control, speak to the head of the ymca and even call the head office if you need too.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Post before and after photos on their facebook wall?


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

Good job! Now call the human society, and dare I say, your tv news stations, and any newspapers. Have a handout ready for them. You could email them all too, i suppose, but really, hearing your voice will make it to their hearts. Its worth a try if you can find the time.

If you send emails, also give links to freshwater tropical aquarium care, etc. That are fast and easy to read through. Keep it simple and it may get printed/heard. Also, talk about what type of fish were found in the tank, and how they do not co habitat together and how the bettas were injured and the claws floating on top.

AND ALL IN PUBLIC VIEW! Good luck to you, perhaps others here can help you write something up and email to you? Im not knowledgeable enough or I would help you with that part.


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

if you want to adopt any fish to other members here I'll take them. I have 2 bettas already, each in a 5 gallon heated, filtered, planted tank. They are happy and healthy....I'd love more fish and would be a great Mom to them. Can you ship? I am in NC, and would of course pay all "travel expenses".


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

farmgirl598 said:


> if you want to adopt any fish to other members here I'll take them. I have 2 bettas already, each in a 5 gallon heated, filtered, planted tank. They are happy and healthy....I'd love more fish and would be a great Mom to them. Can you ship? I am in NC, and would of course pay all "travel expenses".


 
Oh Thanks so much for the offer, I wish I could, I know nothing about shipping fish..:-( Awww, sounds like your bettas are very happy..You are a good betta Mommy..I am in the process of rehoming one of the girls, (found out the other one is girl too) but my daughter wants Pepsy, and a friend of mine wants Pompom..I am keeping Crimson, He is already in his new 5 gal tank;-)


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

okay! That is fine. I just want to adopt a "needy" Betta next tiem if at all possible. But i have seen some GORGEOUS half moons lately, that I have fallen in love with. Might just go get one......I need 3 bettas, (or more) right? LOL


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

This and another rescue thread inspired me to rescue a little guy too  his name is gaius and hes purple n pink with a green shine


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

cjayBetta said:


> This and another rescue thread inspired me to rescue a little guy too  his name is gaius and hes purple n pink with a green shine


 
Wow, cjay he sounds soo gorgeous, can you show a picture, where did you rescue him from?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

farmgirl598 said:


> okay! That is fine. I just want to adopt a "needy" Betta next tiem if at all possible. But i have seen some GORGEOUS half moons lately, that I have fallen in love with. Might just go get one......I need 3 bettas, (or more) right? LOL


I know, I have seen many recently too, I would say go for it, everyone needs a HM;-)If you get one, Please tell us all about him:-D


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Here his is 

Big chunk of his "belly fin" missing (forget what the term for it is lol)










His house 








\


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I rescued him from the pet store here... Its terrible there... All the employees are really uneducated... They tried to tell me his fins were like that cuz he was born that way.. Had to get them to clear out a beautiful dead pastel vt.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

If there is a neon tetra, you should try to take that little guy too, I have a soft spot for them neons, if (s)he will fin nip, try to get a few more, then he'll do better.

Poor fish, I don't believe they added more...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

cjayBetta said:


> I rescued him from the pet store here... Its terrible there... All the employees are really uneducated... They tried to tell me his fins were like that cuz he was born that way.. Had to get them to clear out a beautiful dead pastel vt.


I am so happy to hear that cute lil fishy was rescued, and that I may have played some part in that decision, You will never know how that touches my heart, and to give that inspiration to someone else is a blessing, Thank you so much for taking him in and giving him a loving home, I am sure his beautiful fins will grow in just fine..Please keep me updated on his progress;-)


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Jully said:


> If there is a neon tetra, you should try to take that little guy too, I have a soft spot for them neons, if (s)he will fin nip, try to get a few more, then he'll do better.
> 
> Poor fish, I don't believe they added more...


I know I was just ..like wow..really..it's cleaner today..but not fresh water clean..you can just see the fish better, I noticed that there is only one, and I was hearing they need 5or 6 and they aren't so out of thier own element..I have tried to educate them, but for real, they just don't listen..:roll:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_I don't have recent pix, of the fishy's but I just wanted to thank evryone who has supported me and has followed this story..because I had no idea how it would turn out, It was all so sudden, and I wasn't sure how to handle it, but as an animal lover, especially now a better lover, I had to do what I felt was absolutley necessary.._

_I am so amazed all these fish have made it through this terrible ordeal, I never thought I would have as many rescues as I do, and how much this whole thing has meant to me, I see so much life in these lil beings, and to see the pain and suffering they went thru, I am so glad I could give them what they needed to be happy and healthy as this is what they deserve. Pix to come soon_


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

it was like you were coming to an end w/this thread lol. "thanks for all the support" lol


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I absolutely will!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> it was like you were coming to an end w/this thread lol. "thanks for all the support" lol


I just realized how much of an impact it can make, to inspire others, and I got a lil emotional, because I know that sometimes when things happen unexpectedly, that is when something pushes that drive, and who knows maybe it was so meant to be..and I felt a bit overwhelmed, but to see that others saw it from the same perspective, It validated it for me..;-)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i think your awesome for it.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Update from the YM CA..I spoke to the director of svcs..and we discussed a lot about the tank the bettas..and she had said she was glad someone could help the fish..becausevthey were not sure what to do..she even offerrd to reimburse any expense..and after showing her the pictures of how they look now..she said it was an incredible difference..she is taking care of the goldie personallyI couldnt be more pleased


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

lelei said:


> Update from the YM CA..I spoke to the director of svcs..and we discussed a lot about the tank the bettas..and she had said she was glad someone could help the fish..becausevthey were not sure what to do..she even offerrd to reimburse any expense..and after showing her the pictures of how they look now..she said it was an incredible difference..she is taking care of the goldie personallyI couldnt be more pleased


Lelei .... I just cannot find the words to say how WONDERFULLY AWESOME you are and how your DETERMINATION seems to have finally got some results to this horrifying tank and the poor fishies in it.

I have been following your thread since day one and I am sooooooo happy things seems to be finally getting to the point of someone there being educated on fish care.

It is cool that the director of svcs is taking care of the goldie ... I hope she knows how to help it. I am sure if she has any questions, you will be able to help her :-D

:yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :greenyay: :greenyay: :greenyay: :welldone: :welldone: :welldone: :welldone: :welldone: :redyay: :redyay: :redyay: :redyay: :BIGhappy:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Aww.. Misty..Thanks Soo much, It means soo much to me as well..I am so glad that they finally got that tank healthier for the fishies there now.. and yes, we decided that whatever help they need she can E-mail me, she said I "schooled" her on fish education 101!!! lol..I love it..They are going to see if someone can take the lobster in for treatment as well_


----------



## starr70 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lelei
I think it is amazing what you are doing. I rescued by 15th one last night and my friend sent me a pic from Petco ughhh just now and now I have a 16th. THe one she got for me is a gold halfmoon Plakat. The girl at Petco said he was rare and I'm thinking if he is so rare why does he have fin rot. UGH so I will have him when I get home. I will post a pic of him he is beautiful. I never seen a gold one before. THe pic I have is hard to see him. So thankful she got to him before he got worse. Praise you for saving your little guys. They are amazing little fish.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Petco's Caresheet..or rather Not CareSheet*

I think I mentioned this before..Petco is having A Come meet the Bettas this weekend at our local Petco..this is the Caresheet they are handing out..and this is the display on the table..i am going up there on sat with the forum members Caresheet..and hopefully the people coming to this..will see the proper way to take care of a betta..because when ivsaw this I got so irritated..but im gonna shed some much needed light on petco and the misinformative info that they are saying


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

WAIT does that paper say that males should be kept in a tank less then a gallon???














BTW, i'm so glad you saved those fishys  !! I love rescue stories!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

TheCheese909 said:


> WAIT does that paper say that males should be kept in a tank less then a gallon???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes..A Quarter Gallon..according to their Caresheet!!!And feed 3x per week..this is ridiculous..and I am so upset..that this is the info they claim is correct:twisted:


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

That makes me so pissed.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Update on the GIRLS..*

Just taken today..Here is Pepsy..









And Here is Pompom..Her red coloring is really coming out..:shock:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*PomPom Before and After*

This was Pompom when I first brought her home, I knew she was in bad shape but didn't realize how bad, until..








I saw some fin growth, and some color, but still didnt understand her "Stripes"









Now seeing her Today I am so amazed, and :shock: because it truly shows how a neglected fish can be so beautiful when given proper care;-)


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Crimson in His New Tank*

Ahhh..home sweet home...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Before and After Pepsy..*

Pepsy in the Y tank..and couple of days ago..I will add the other one most recent to this


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Before and After Pepsy..*

Pepsy in the Y tank..and couple of days ago..I will add the other one most recent to this and update again


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

awwww


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

There doing so good, it's amazing how much a fish can change with the proper care. I recently rescued a little veiltail with a horrible bloat issue, bloat has gone down and he is very active and curious. His coloring reminded me of fruit so I named him Melons. My local petco is also having the betta thing, I wonder if they all are? Anyway, just thought I'd share!


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

lelei .... They are looking GREAT ...... YAY !!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Well it's official..WE are KEEPING POMPOM at one point I was planning to rehome her, but my daughter is soooo attached, now I cannot..her tail is looking so good, almost fully in..and Pepsy is ready for her new home coming in this week..Whoohoo_
_Pix to come soon.._


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> There doing so good, it's amazing how much a fish can change with the proper care. I recently rescued a little veiltail with a horrible bloat issue, bloat has gone down and he is very active and curious. His coloring reminded me of fruit so I named him Melons. My local petco is also having the betta thing, I wonder if they all are? Anyway, just thought I'd share!


 
Oh Randy, that is great news, it is so rewarding to hear about all the bettas that are being rescued, and being taken care of in loving homes;-)
Thank you so much for sharing..and yea, the Petco Betta event was horrible, I went, but it was disagreements all the way..I took some of our members betta Care sheets, and passed them out to people who really cared, and really listened to what I had to say..I hope I could make a difference in the lives of bettas ~they cannot speak for themselves, and I will continue to be their voice;-) If you can share some pix of your rescue, I would love to see him, and hear about his update:-D


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

.....the Petco Betta event was horrible, I went, but it was disagreements all the way..I took some of our members betta Care sheets, and passed them out to people who really cared, and really listened to what I had to say..I hope I could make a difference in the lives of bettas ~they cannot speak for themselves, and I will continue to be their voice....

Once again .... Lelei ..... I must say .... YOU ARE AWESOME :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Excellent job !!!!! :-D:-D:-D:yourock::welldone::welldone::welldone:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Thanks so Much Perseusmom..SD..What a joy it has been to see these beauties thrive..I am overjoyed, we cry everytime we see more fin growth..and they are jumpin for food, we call them "The Girls" now, and Crim is loving his new home..he goes under the bridge, I had that in Sammy's tank, but Crimson Loves it.. I have to get a snap of that, he's in my room_


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_I have an incredible Video of *Pepsy dropping* *her eggs*, I am so shocked that I actually got this..Wow..check it out.._

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ieuty6BN7S0


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL. I guess there's no questioning her gender anymore.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Is a 5 gall too small for 2 females???


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

not if you divide it properly.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Crimson, Pepsy and PomPom Update!!!*

Crimson, in his new Home, with new plants..;-)










Pepsy very ready for her new home, wish it was here already,,:roll:










And PomPom~ Look at that tail..almost fully grown;-)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awww 
I hope you can find new home(s) soon!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Teeney I am keeping them all..I ordered tanks, but still waiting..hopefully on Monday..or tues the latest, that is what I meant..not to go to new homes,,..oh no we are toooo attached now..they are staying right here with us!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> Teeney I am keeping them all..I ordered tanks, but still waiting..hopefully on Monday..or tues the latest, that is what I meant..not to go to new homes,,..oh no we are toooo attached now..they are staying right here with us!!


Ooh haha I see! Good to hear! 
Awww <3


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

When I told my daughter that at the time vwe would keep one..and couldnt make up our mind which one..then my friend who was planning on takin Pompom..but my daughter cried and I called my friend and told her we could not give her away!!..Pepsy is growing..and I want to get her in a bigger tank..and Pompom prob needs about a few more days..but they both need more room..but we fell in love with both girls..and they are so haopy and healthy!!


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

This is the most awesome rescue thread ever :-D

It is great to see how wonderful they look now compared to when you rescued them. They all look super!!!

GREAT JOB !!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

misty1477 said:


> This is the most awesome rescue thread ever :-D
> 
> It is great to see how wonderful they look now compared to when you rescued them. They all look super!!!
> 
> GREAT JOB !!!


 

When I look back at the pics of Pompom, especially the stress stripes, and that scared to death look on her face..I am overjoyed with her recovery..she had it the worst..she is doing amazing you have got to see her..I will be doing a vid soon- she is soo cute, and funny..I got one of Pepsy dropping her eggs, it was amazing..:shock:


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Updat on giaus... Hes just moved into a 10 gallon planted tank  happier then he could have ever been in a little cup that was melting his fins off


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

They all are very nice fish.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

cjayBetta said:


> Updat on giaus... Hes just moved into a 10 gallon planted tank  happier then he could have ever been in a little cup that was melting his fins off


 
Oh, that is wonderful, sounds beautiful as well, If you can post a pic..would love to see your tank..I am really starting to get into the NPT'S and will eventually like to do the same, right now I have mixed silk and natural:-D


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1217549#post1217549

Heres the pics


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Hello Everyone, Just an update; Good News, the New tanks arrived..Pepsy and Pompom are in their new tanks..and doing very well!! _

_Pepsy is zooooming around doing laps, like she is chasing someone, it is soo funny..and Pompom is quite comfortable as well..pix to come soon_


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

YAY !!!!!

I can picture in my head how "Pepsy zooming around doing laps.." looks :lol: :-D 

Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I'm all for saving animals.
> But I feel you need you educate these employees before going and STEALING their fish. This isn't rescuing. It is against the law and you could be charged with it. Did you even bother to think about that?


Actually when it comes to animals, the laws in most places are different than what you would think. If they are not caring for them, which they clearly aren't, and you get them out of there and then prove that you ARE caring for them legally they are yours. And she has the photographic proof. You only need to prove you are the primary financial provider with the care of animals to prove ownership.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Uh, yeah you can get arrested and charged for stealing ANYTHING. If someone wants to prosecute you for it, the police can arrest you.
> I did read the thread and did not find any posting that stated she 1st asked the employee for the fish.
> Stealing is stealing. Doesn't matter the value of the object. It is still against the law. In fact, the only time the value of the object matters is when it goes from a misdemeanor to a felony for grand theft.


ALSO even if they were to bring her up on charges for "stealing," in most places you have to steal over a certain value for it to even be a misdemeanor, and under that it would need to be handled through civil claims court, the fees of which would more than triple the original cost of ALL the fish in that tank. And also, when it comes to rescuing abused animals, the only time you should worry about the law is if you don't do it right the animal could go back to the abuser. Which in most cases, won't happen. You seem to think the law is ironclad and all things are protected, which really isn't the case. The law is also not the be all end all. Morality and basic decency in many cases has a higher calling. 

Some of the only times people are arrested for the theft of animals is when there is an LOSS OF INCOME from the theft - such as cattle, horses, or animals being used for the express purpose of generating revenue such as dog breeders.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Uh, yeah you can get arrested and charged for stealing ANYTHING. If someone wants to prosecute you for it, the police can arrest you.
> I did read the thread and did not find any posting that stated she 1st asked the employee for the fish.
> Stealing is stealing. Doesn't matter the value of the object. It is still against the law. In fact, the only time the value of the object matters is when it goes from a misdemeanor to a felony for grand theft.



I think you're just being a jerk. Abusing animals is against the law too. And she has documented proof to show in "Nonexistant Court Where a YMCA Would Prosecute Her For stealing Fish they Don't Give A Crap About" that she made many efforts to educate, volunteer to help, or take over the fish.

"Stealing is stealing" is a stupid argument here. First of all, "stealing ISN'T stealing" because there is a big difference in stealing food because your family is starving vs stealing something because you just want it. A jury would see it differently and so does most of the public that has the tiniest grasp of critical thinking and philosophy of morality, _which clearly you do not. 
_
You go, leilei . . and if you do this again I suggest you make an Amazon registry or wishlist and I'll contribute so you can "be all thief-like" and steal more fish. 

Also put those photos on the YMCA Yelp.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

LOL is it this tank in the corner of photo 3 on their "virtual tour"? I totally online stalked them by assuming they were in your town. 

http://www.northshoreymca.org/pages/18338_virtual_tour.cfm
-----------
Edit: If it were me, I'd post those disgusting tank photos on Yelp with the caption "I hope they take better care of your kids than they do of these poor fish."

If you want .. I will totally post your photo on Yelp myself. I have like 140 reviews so no one's going to think I just made an account to harass this YMCA. 

I do have photos of dead fish from my Petco on Petco Tuscon (East, or 22nd Ave) website. They're almost the only photos submitted too . . ha ha.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_[email protected] and Sapphoria, Thanks so much for that explanation of the Animal Laws, as I was not aware how they work, in such detail..but in regards to this situation, I felt the same way..I saw abuse, and neglect.._

_I took an animal out of a procarius situation, and gave it a chance to survive, as it was pretty clear they would not of, if left in those conditions, and I in no way ever stated that I was stealing from the Y, those were comments made by others in jest.._

_I really appreciate your viewpoint on the situation..as I know it would of never came to a "court decision" they knew all along I was doing the right thing, because nobody else wanted to, or knew how to help the fish that were in there. It's also Ironic because I don't even go to the Y anymore now that the summer program is over. _

_I wouldn't even know if there is more bettas there, although from the last time I saw the tank, it was clean, and no more bettas. _


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

mursey said:


> LOL is it this tank in the corner of photo 3 on their "virtual tour"? I totally online stalked them by assuming they were in your town.
> 
> http://www.northshoreymca.org/pages/18338_virtual_tour.cfm
> -----------
> ...


Yes, Photo 3 is the tank..in that pic, I am not sure when taken but it probably was in that horrid condition at that time..not sure..

Is Yelp the Review site of anything that people want to put a review on?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

You are so inspiring!

I am rehabbing a tank at my workplace that had 4 goldfish in it.

One died and one looks like it has swim bladder issues from bad food and bad water.

Yesterday I put water wisteria and dwarf water lettuce and duck weed and pond snails into it.

Today I'm going to do a partial water change.

It's - 30 gallon tank.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> You are so inspiring!
> 
> I am rehabbing a tank at my workplace that had 4 goldfish in it.
> 
> ...


Thanks hun..I couldn't imagine NOT helping a fish in an urgent situation, and if no one else is going to do it, and we have the know how..I would definately show someone how, or explain, write directions, but it is up to that person to make it happen, and we sit around waiting, and hoping and watch, as the siutation becomes so deplorable, that we must take charge, and if that is what has to be done to save a life, then It has to be done that way..

I cannot stand to see a fish suffer in poor conditions, when I know there is something that can be done about it, I am soo happy your doing the same, and helping getting those fishy's well. Good work..I want some Duckweed, but I haven't been able to find any locally:-(


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

good for you! and good luck!!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Update look at pompom!!!!!*

This was PomPom's tail about a month ago..








This is PomPom's tail now;-)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

WOW great job!!!


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

This is a different fish!!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> This is a different fish!!!


Nope, same one, just a lot healthier..and the lighting is slightly different..but that is Pompom, and she has come a long way;-)


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

lelei said:


> Nope, same one, just a lot healthier..and the lighting is slightly different..but that is Pompom, and she has come a long way;-)


Ι was just trying to put emphasis to the work you did with him :lol: He turned around 180.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Ι was just trying to put emphasis to the work you did with him :lol: He turned around 180.


Lol..thanks..she still has a lil bit of tail to grow..but in person she is gorgeous;-) Now I need to get some new pix of Pepsy..she is getting big, and already gorgeous:-D


----------

